# Potted plant safe for Betta fish?



## R00TBEERfish (Dec 27, 2019)

We just bought a plant for our Betta fish's tank - the saleman at the store said that the plant was safe for Bettas. As we were leaving we thought we had better ask about how to care for the plant and he said that it would be fine to leave in the pot if we wanted. We liked that idea thinking that it would be easier to clean the tank as needed if we didn't have to worry about the roots. But now that we are home I realize that we never asked if the pot was safe for Betta fish. Does anyone know if it is ok to leave the plant in this pot? (Sorry I'm having trouble with the picture - hopefully you can see it!)


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes your thinking about the cleaning of the tank is spot on. However These potted plants are live plants and not only do they grow tall and bushy, they grow roots also. These plants need to be fed and they need space to grow. Think of a potted flower or tree. What happens when these plants grow and there is no room for the root system to expand. They get pot bound and in time the roots will break the pot. Same with aquatic plants. Give your tank everything it needs to survive and thrive. Add 2 inches of substrate to the bottom (not expensive stuff you can put sand in the bottom and place the plant into the sand. Yes take it out of the pot and plant it into your substrate. put in a plant tab next to the roots and cover the roots. every 2-3 weeks put a fert. supplement into the water Like Flourish to help feed it Planted tanks are so much fun to grow and the fish love the safety of the cover and the hides.

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=967448&stc=1&d=1577486416

Planted tanks are easy to maintain and they give you so much beauty in the space.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

Old Dog is spot on.

To add info from my own experience, though it seems that it's 'easier' to maintain the plant as it is, in the pot, it's also an issue down the road as the planting material around the roots decays and floats in the bowl/tank - it's not a food source that bottom feeders will eat and it doesn't seem to filter well. So you're left with this awful green, almost insulation like, material that causes harm to the fish inhabitants in one way or another. 

Better to cut open the pot, gently pull the material from the roots, rinse them off VERY well, and plant the... plant deep under sand/gravel/rocks. You can weight them down with natural materials if needed.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, the pot is safe in a fish tank.

If you do not want to deal with the roots and want a nice look:

1. Remove plant and surrounding media

2. In the bottom of a clay/terracotta pot add one aquatic plant root-tab.

3. Add gravel and the plant.

Plants such as Anubias can be floated and provide shade for fish. You can find root tabs at the pet store.

Remember, though a weekly 25% water change with vacuuming of tank bottom is still needed.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yes, the pot is safe in a fish tank.
> 
> If you do not want to deal with the roots and want a nice look:
> 
> ...


I love this!. Gives me ideas for the next tank. Was thinking of going 15 gallon...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

pnwbetta said:


> I love this!. Gives me ideas for the next tank. Was thinking of going 15 gallon...


I have several friends who do bare-bottom tanks. Another coated the bottom of a dry tank with glue and poured in sand. After three days, she emptied the tank and had a fine layer of permanent sand. She then used pots for her plants. Wish I'd taken a photo!

They sell small Akro Agate pots on eBay and, if you like the look, they make great planters. I'll be posting mine in The Marketplace after January.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

@rootbeerfish: If you don't want the terracotta "look," you can safely spray paint using Krylon Fusion. You can also use teacups or mugs. For those that don't need to be planted like Anubias and Java Fern...plants with rhizomes...you can use plant weights in the containers instead of substrate.

If using sand in the containers, completely wet the sand and wrap plastic wrap around the plant and over the sand when moving into tank. Once in tank you can remove plastic wrap. Dry sand will float right out of the container....learned that the hard way. :-(


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have several friends who do bare-bottom tanks. Another coated the bottom of a dry tank with glue and poured in sand. After three days, she emptied the tank and had a fine layer of permanent sand. She then used pots for her plants. Wish I'd taken a photo!
> 
> They sell small Akro Agate pots on eBay and, if you like the look, they make great planters. I'll be posting mine in The Marketplace after January.


Ok, those pots are pretty cool. Dangit. More fish stuff to acquire. Don't tell the hubby.


----------



## å’Œç”°ä¿Š (Jan 1, 2020)

don't worry ,it's safe for betta fish
i had been try this last year
my betta fish is love the potted plant


----------

